# Looking for m to BBW stories



## JBCRaziel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am looking for m to BBW stories. Since I can't really find them anywhere. If there arent any I might as well write one


----------



## Observer (Apr 17, 2008)

Ours is a weight-related story collection, where stories focused primarily on other genres are not encouraged (we have nearly 2000 as it is). For sexual transformation stories I would recommend the Forever Changing site, found here.


----------



## Coop (Apr 18, 2008)

I recommend the new woman by Skinnie Minnie.


----------



## butch (Apr 18, 2008)

Observer said:


> Ours is a weight-related story collection, where stories focused primarily on other genres are not encouraged (we have nearly 2000 as it is). For sexual transformation stories I would recommend the Forever Changing site, found here.



But what if it was a story about a slim man who is transformed into a BBW because of a feeder/feedee/magical weight gain sort of thing? Like a new drug that causes extreme weight gain, but, oops! nobody knows that a side effect of that drug is a sex change? Wouldn't that be appropriate for the library?


----------



## JimBob (Apr 18, 2008)

butch said:


> But what if it was a story about a slim man who is transformed into a BBW because of a feeder/feedee/magical weight gain sort of thing? Like a new drug that causes extreme weight gain, but, oops! nobody knows that a side effect of that drug is a sex change?


Inspired, my man, inspired!


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2008)

This request does show up every now and then. I put together a story to answer one of the previous requests. I thought I had posted it in the library, but I seem not to have--however it is on my web page (follow the links to my story page and look through the descriptions: it is near the bottom of the page).

I'll also go post it in the new submissions, under the title "The Desire Is Real"

-Ed


----------



## Observer (Apr 18, 2008)

*To Ed *

Thank you. You're always the gentleman.

*To Butch:*

My statement, quoting the guidelines, said that our collection consists of WR stories not primarily  related to other genres. This is obviously a very subjective definition open to a fair measure of interpretation. As has been noted we have now at least two stories with transformation elements and I think there may be a few more. Certainly the door is not closed to additions.

*To Coop and anyone else who cares:*

Skinny Minnie is the author, not the title, of the tale you are referencing. The correct title is "The New Woman"

The first seven chapters reside in the old Weight Room library, here

After a discussion about the remainder, here, we went out and acquired rights to the remaining five, found here.

The author indicated more were in the works. We intended to migrate the entire series to the forums when the final chapters came, but nothing more to date has been submitted


----------



## Coop (Apr 18, 2008)

Uh...that's what I said.

The new woman by Skinnie Minnie.


----------



## Observer (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoops - thsat's what happens when you multi-task and come back to a shrunken window several hours later. You hadn't capitalizsed the title and I'd processed that as not being a correct title without remembering why.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Apr 18, 2008)

There are several M to BBW stories scattered throughout the old Weight Room Stories archives: among 'em are the unfinished "Keiko," "Seasons of A Woman," and "I Turned into A BBW." In the Anonymous section, a tale called "The Fat Lady" also deals with that specific theme. I'd go to the archives, type "M to BBW" in yer browser finder and see what you get.


----------

